
‘Flying saucer’ quantum dots hold secret to brighter, better lasers - devinp
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11468.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.utoronto.ca/news/flying-saucer-quantum-dots-
hold...](https://www.utoronto.ca/news/flying-saucer-quantum-dots-hold-secret-
brighter-better-lasers-say-u-t-researchers)

the original has additional images and references.

